# Leather problems MK2 seats



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

I again did visit the dealer. I looked this time specialy at the black leather.
I have made pictures with my cellphone and wil post them right away now.
I think that the seats will give problems.

The seats are on both sites a lot higher than normal were you sit.
The material under the leather is to soft.
You can press it with one finger half way down.

Every time you get in the car, you press this piece off leather.
I think when the seats are at the lowest position this will be less.
But i think after 1 year or maybe to this leather will get damaged...

I will now upload some pictures off it.....


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

The seats are from a brandnew car which arrived two day's ago in the showroom....


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

any photos without you pushing the bolster in?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Ali, it's just a very soft touch......they are to soft
If i realy pushed them they were flat

you can see at the last picture that i don't push hard.
the cracks in the leather will appear soon, it's my opinion.

I never saw this at my first TT.
But these bolsters were much stiffer on the mk1
The bosters on the mk2 are like softy foam...
And in my opinion to high and small without a proper base that give them a solid back.

Strange why audi made these so high, but again so soft also???

Is this what they mean, that you never must but a new car in the first year???
Great chance that they replace the foam from the bolsters for stiffer ones after the holiday's in Juni, when the start with the second range ....

We will be like test-rabbit's :wink: 
But than again, the two year's i will drive this car, the leather will not go to pieces there.......And we all got two year's waranty at the car........so that will be the next owner his problem 8)


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

There's a lot of negative comments about the seats already - not good in my opinion. Thanks for the photos and comments - there will be a lot of people checking the seats over the coming months!

Am I right that the seat supplier is Recaro - will the TTOC members like to pass on the concerns to Recaro or Audi CS? Or is worth it?

Cheers
Donald


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Yes they are.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Yes they are.


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Nice camel foot Tosh! :idea:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

I can't imagine that Audi will gave a recal or waranty on this.
Because if they made the bolster stiffer, they must put new leather on it, which than must be the same colour as the rest from the seat, and so on , and so on....

My wife's A3 has the same problem, the bolster from the sportseats
are also to soft. But they are not coverd with leather.

I had today a good look at the seats, and went different times in and out the car. I can not understand Audi at this point....
Why made these bolsters so heigh, but also so soft?

What do they test the years before the launch, as this problem aready shows up in the showroom ??


----------



## mark88 (May 7, 2006)

The RS4 bucket seats have this exact same problem


----------



## neilholmes50 (Jul 15, 2006)

I visited lincoln audi today and sat in their silver demo with red magma leather as this is the same combo that i have ordered. I am not the most gentle person when getting in and out of a car (like a bl00dy elephant my wife says) 

I caught the bolsters on the way in so i thought i'd watch other people get in and out (like a sad person with nothing better to do). Virtually everyone who sat in the car pushed both the back and seat bolsters as the got in and out. this was not only tall people but also short arse's like me at 5ft 6 in.

This may be a serious problem quite quickly, especially if you get in/out alot of times during the day etc. I will have to slide the seat all the way back, get in as gently as possible then move the seat forward. getting out will be the reverse. I can see this becoming a real pain and may get fed up doing this very quickly. haven't got the car yet and already worrying about damaging it :x


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

Rebel said:


> I can't imagine that Audi will gave a recal or waranty on this.
> Because if they made the bolster stiffer, they must put new leather on it, which than must be the same colour as the rest from the seat, and so on , and so on....
> 
> My wife's A3 has the same problem, the bolster from the sportseats
> ...


My A3 has sports seats all covered in leather (including bolsters) and the right bolster on the driver's seat is pretty well damaged.

Do you guys think that applying one of these leather protection things on the new TT will help prevent excessive wear and tear?


----------



## mst33594 (Jul 6, 2006)

Did any one see the seats on the preview car that did the rounds....they where knackered and when questioned they said this car has had a hard life being a demo all over europe. Did not belive them then and still do not now. must admit when I tried to enter the car carefully it was a real pain


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

Yep, they actually said to me that the car had been on disply for 3 weeks, the equivalent of 5 years of real use. The fact they felt the need to say that shows that they must be aware of a problem.


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

good idea to get a sticky on this...NOW!


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Johnnywb said:


> Yep, they actually said to me that the car had been on disply for 3 weeks, the equivalent of 5 years of real use.


so in 5 years you use the car for 21 days? that's 27 minutes per day, if the test TT was driven 24h per day (that means a le mans style customer change). if it was driven just during the day for 12h we're down to <14 minutes you can use the car if you want to replace the seats after 5 years.

if that's not poor quality i don't know.


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

I have asked my dealer to apply the AutoGlym LifeShine treatment to the car and it includes a leather protection thing. I have no idea if it will help reduce wear and tear, so I'm hoping here.

The cars I have seen at my dealer still have the seats looking spotless, even though they have only a couple of weeks of use, so I'm not too concerned.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I had it on my first TT and its not worth the money.


----------



## exodont (Sep 10, 2006)

Visited my dealer today and had a look at their showroom MKII seats which are Magma Red. The lower bolster was definitely becoming marked where people had slid over it. This may well become an issue with the lighter coloured leathers, but if you've got black I doubt it will be a problem.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

I had the same problem in my Impreza. After a while the bolster becomes deformed as when you get in and out of the car you press the foam and the seat structure underneath breaks it up. Its not the leather it is the foam underneath that gets ruined. It is a common fault with most bucket seats these days


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> I had it on my first TT and its not worth the money.


Not even the leather treatment? I bought it mostly because I'm getting the beige leather and thought it would help keep it cleaner... :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Your be better off just doing liquid leather as and when you need it.

from memory it was Â£250 for the lot. (Autoglym).


----------



## funky_chilli (Sep 14, 2006)

what's liquid leather??


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Guys,

I had a another look at another TT today in another dealer [stirling]. The car had magma red leather (silver exterior) and the driver seat looked really bad (sorry didn''t have my camera). The seat bolster had cracks and bluey denim marks on it and looked about 2-3 yrs old. I mentioned this to the salesman who gave me that "I can't comment look - but agree with you" look. It's bad! It looked worst than a 3yr old second hand TT (mark 1) sitting in the yard.

I think we should raise this with Audi.

Donald


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Thanks for the heads up Donald 

I've ticked the Magma Red box but I'm wondering if I should play safe with black. Does anyone know if black is harder wearing or if its a padding / material issue with the bolsters beneath the leather that is causing the premature wear ?

I remeber the blue leather at the scottish preview and that looked hammered  but again I was given all the pre-production, demo car, higher useage bollocks [smiley=toilet.gif]

My MK1 had no bolster wear in all the time that I had the car and I'm no slim jim :?


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

jam225 said:


> Thanks for the heads up Donald


Jam, the red magma does look really, really nice, BUT and that is a big but, I was amazed how a showroom car could have seats that looked so bad. I even had a look at all the other showroom cars and the they all looked fantastic, but not the TT. :?

That's four brand new TTs which I've seen which have problems with cracked and marked leather. Does not bode well. The red leather at Stirling actually was starting to look shiny with a bluey tinge. Pop down and have a look for yourself - they're a friendly bunch and they have a 3.2 Red with black leather (manual) for a demo.

Black may have the same cracking problem, but at least it won't stain as much.

Donald


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote from TheDoctor" on another thread, makes interesting reading :-
"Your not alone!

Have also ordered Condor with red principally for three reasons.

One is that I think the combo will look brilliant!

Two is that Audi don't actually reccomend that combination in the brochure (German tastes are different to ours) so most people will be put off, hence making it more exclusive.

Three - the leather used for the red leather option is produced using synthetic syntans, the same as used to produce the leather for the mark 1 TT. Whilst not smelling as 'leathery' as conventional chrome tanned leathers, it does have the ability to withstand creasing better, but is more expensive to the manufacturer. Wet white leather as it is known is used for the lighter leather colours because in the uncoated state it has a much paler apperarence than conventional chrome tanned leathers which are blue (not an issue when making greys or blacks, but murder for trying ot cover with red or beige pigment. So, in the long term, if you go for the red or beige leather option, your seats will retain an uncreased, non-worn look for longer"


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote from TheDoctor" on another thread, makes interesting reading :-
"Your not alone!

Have also ordered Condor with red principally for three reasons.

One is that I think the combo will look brilliant!

Two is that Audi don't actually reccomend that combination in the brochure (German tastes are different to ours) so most people will be put off, hence making it more exclusive.

Three - the leather used for the red leather option is produced using synthetic syntans, the same as used to produce the leather for the mark 1 TT. Whilst not smelling as 'leathery' as conventional chrome tanned leathers, it does have the ability to withstand creasing better, but is more expensive to the manufacturer. Wet white leather as it is known is used for the lighter leather colours because in the uncoated state it has a much paler apperarence than conventional chrome tanned leathers which are blue (not an issue when making greys or blacks, but murder for trying ot cover with red or beige pigment. So, in the long term, if you go for the red or beige leather option, your seats will retain an uncreased, non-worn look for longer"


----------



## funky_chilli (Sep 14, 2006)

then why all these reports of the red seats looking really worn at different dealers? making me worried now....dun wanna get boring black leather  hahacoz my other choice would have probably been the light grey, almost white colour and that would even be harder to keep clean than red!!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The blue/grey colour seats in the condor dealer demo's cars also looks bad.

Red was the worst tho.


----------



## dommorton (Mar 9, 2005)

> I had a another look at another TT today in another dealer [stirling]. The car had magma red leather (silver exterior) and the driver seat looked really bad (sorry didn''t have my camera). The seat bolster had cracks and bluey denim marks on it and looked about 2-3 yrs old. I mentioned this to the salesman who gave me that "I can't comment look - but agree with you" look. It's bad! It looked worst than a 3yr old second hand TT (mark 1) sitting in the yard.
> 
> I think we should raise this with Audi.


Sat in my dealers Magma Red interiored demo today and the same the seat looks 100k old  they got the car Saturday.


----------



## benny (May 15, 2006)

the light grey demonstrator (with 53miles on the clock) had seats that were already creased and marked and discoloured. I was one of only a handful of people that had sat in it in the space of 5 days. Quite shocking.


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Volunteers for contacting a magazine with our concerns. This is the sort of 
story that WhatCar would appreciate. New Audi with quality control problems!

I'm going to contact Audi CS and note my concern at this early stage. Will inform you of how I get on!
Donald


----------



## Luke_tt (May 31, 2006)

Thanks Donald,

Seems like a good idea, in order to nip this in the bud early.

L.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Should we not wait until we have the cars and can show the problem?

Maybe record the state of the seats after PDI then do day 1, week 1, month 1 etc?


----------



## mst33594 (Jul 6, 2006)

Just sent this mails off to What car

Not sure if you would be interested but as a soon to be owner of a 3.2 TT I am concerned with some quality assurance issues. I was invited to a pre launch day where by you could have a look round the new TT. Audi ran a number of events around the UK. When I inspected the car what jumped out at me was the state of the front seats, specifically the bolsters to the sides of the seats. They looked like they were off a car with six figures on the clock. They were cracked, split and using a technical term knackered.

I questioned the Audi representative with the car and they said this car had been all round Europe as a demonstrator so many thousands of â€˜cyclesâ€™ had been experienced; in their estimation 5 years worth of use.

This topic of conversation is of major interest to new owners of the Mk 2 especially on the website TT forum. Many posts on there mention this issue and now a string of concerned owners are adding daily. New demonstrator cars in the showroom are already showing signs of excessive wear only a week after the official launch date (photos on the website).

Audi does not have a great track record with design faults of this nature (remember the instrument panel debacle). Thought it may be of interest and you might be able to ask some probing questions backed up by the Whatcar brand

Will keep you all informed as to the outcome


----------



## funky_chilli (Sep 14, 2006)

there are photos? could someone point me in the direction of them, to see how bad this leather problem is....
i would go to my local dealer and have a look, but being in australia and being behind the rest of the civilized world, we don't have the new TT yet..............

and no, our dealers don't know when they're coming either....


----------



## JonnyBoy (Sep 18, 2006)

...and I only took delivery of the car yesterday with 16miles on the clock ('delivery miles' they say :? ... but that's another story). I've put 300 miles on it and probably got in/out 20 times... not good, but then not surprising considering the low-level of the car, low-roof, and depth of the seat bucket.

I was considering welding the doors shut and entering/exiting through the windows as a workaround :evil: .[/img]


----------



## JonnyBoy (Sep 18, 2006)

...opposite bolster is crease-free so far btw.


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

:roll: Both cars I viewed today had exactly the same issue 

One was the dealers demo with 600 miles on it (light grey) the other was magma red in the showroom (0 miles)

I pointed it out to the sales manager who gave a very non commital shrug of the shoulders when I thought that is was very poor on what was a brand new car.

The wear on the red put me off so much that I have now swithced my order to black leather as I think that is the only colour that may stand a fighting chance but I doubt it :?


----------



## dommorton (Mar 9, 2005)

Terrible design flaw IMO

This will be rectified I'm sure.


----------



## funky_chilli (Sep 14, 2006)

would speccing a darker leather really 'help' this problem??


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

funky_chilli said:


> would speccing a darker leather really 'help' this problem??


I suspect the darker colours will not only crease but go very shiny quickly too. I maybe wrong thinking this though.

Badly designed seats. Lets see how soon the seats will be rectified or altered in design!


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

did the alcantara seats e.g. from the RS4 or TT QS have problems like that as well?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

No QS side bolsters are hard, not soft like on the MKII.

Maybe liquid leather on delivery will do the trick.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

I had a close look at a showroom car this morning. Although the leather had creased a bit, there was no wear. There was some discolouration. But when I used a damp tissue on it, it turnewd out to be just muck from visitors who clearly don't wash their hands very often. I think most people push on the bolsters with then right hand to get out, hence the dirt and creases. We'll just have to learn to get in and out with out that aid. Perhaps Audi should offer some free yoga classes to help. :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Well at least the mk2 is a bit easier to get out of than the mk1 . Well I thought so when I sat in one last week, but that could be because the mk2 seat was a lot higher than I have my seat in my mk1, which is at the lowest it will go 8)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Seats in MKII are lower than the ones in MKI - are you drunk? 

but ok, they are easier.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Toshy, I am not drunk   .

But I did state that my seat in my mk1 is set to the lowest setting and you know that too as you have sat in my drivers seat!  :-*


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I was laid down at the time so i could only see the roof lining.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

*tut* gawd, I should have expected an answer like that off you :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'd 8 to disappoint.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Your drunk! Go and sleep in the spare room! [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## bw64402 (Jul 30, 2006)

Visited the North Finchley Audi stealer this morning to see one in the flesh for the first time. The leather seats in their demonstrator (not sure how many miles it had done) were spotless (it was a black car with light leather interior).

I then looked at the silver car inside the showroom, it had read leather and the seats were not worn or creased, but were discoloured on the drivers side. As per some earlier post, this cleaned off very easily.

Everyone has to expect some creasing (its leather after all), but i cannot see any wear on either car. I'm going to have to see more evidence (photos) from fellow forum members who say the seats are wearing out and not just a bit of creasing and dirt (that is easily cleaned off). :?

I was really impressed with the 18" Turbines. I was getting worried that they would not be big enough, but they are huge in the flesh. Definatley no need for 19" wheels when the Turbines look this good! Not so keen on the std 18" 3.2 wheels.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

bw64402 said:


> I was really impressed with the 18" Turbines. I was getting worried that they would not be big enough, but they are huge in the flesh. Definatley no need for 19" wheels when the Turbines look this good!


hm, i'm still in doubt, but i guess we'll see much more pics of turbined/modded TTs in the next few weeks, so i think that will help me to decide on the optimum wheel size.

btw, just saw that the neighbours Carrera 4S has 18" wheels as well, so it can't be that wrong i guess


----------



## bw64402 (Jul 30, 2006)

I've got to admit, i was ready to put the extra Â£400 towards the RS4 19" wheels (on top of the Â£1250 i'm paying already). I'm definately not going to do it now after seeing them in the flesh. I've not seen one photo yet that does the wheels justice - they look superb in real life!

Plus, they don't stick out beyond the tire, so there is a small amount of rubber protecting the rims (they'll still get curbed no doubt!! :x )


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

bw64402 said:


> Plus, they don't stick out beyond the tire, so there is a small amount of rubber protecting the rims (they'll still get curbed no doubt!! :x )


that's a matter of attitude 

i have rims for ~5 years now which are slightly wider than the tires and they still look like new. the only thing you've got to do is remember how much you payed for the damn rims whenever you park the car. ok, your car will always be the one that is parked half a meter away from the curb, but i'd call that individual note


----------



## bw64402 (Jul 30, 2006)

der_horst said:


> i have rims for ~5 years now which are slightly wider than the tires and they still look like new. the only thing you've got to do is remember how much you payed for the damn rims whenever you park the car. ok, your car will always be the one that is parked half a meter away from the curb, but i'd call that individual note


Was thinking of the little lady :wink: As if i'd ever kerb my rims :lol: :lol: :?


----------



## ricky s (Sep 22, 2006)

Visited 4 audi garages this morning solely to view the leather front seats, without exception the drivers seat bolster in 7 no TTs were already creased, as per rebel and johnnyboys photos. as well as dirty. Our car which will cost 36k and will not arrive till march/april. For that money, and straight into a worn and damage seat issue which without doubt is going to occur in a very short time, I am reluctantly considering cancelling our order. I have no experience with audi, (till now mercedes man....), does anyone out there have experience ,knowledge, or educated opinion to whether audi are likely to deal with this issue, and correct it?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Liquid leather may stop the leather gaining a permanent crease as it will keep it soft, but won't resolve the fact the foam is not stiff enough. Be careful, you can over soak leather and make it too soft. I use Connolly hide care on bolsters as opposed to liquid leather, which i use on the the rest of the panels.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Can some tell me if this problem is also with the "valetta leather" or only with the "fine nappa" leather?


----------



## bw64402 (Jul 30, 2006)

Just got a reply from What Car regarding issues over leather seats! I guess time will tell....

Hi,

Thanks for your email. Iâ€™ve had a look through our reader reviews, and itâ€™s not something that has been brought to our attention at this stage. If and when we do encounter problems weâ€™ll do our best to tackle them. 
Weâ€™d advise owners to take the matter up with Audi in the first instance. If this doesnâ€™t prove helpful our Helpdesk may be able to investigate.
All the best for the arrival of your new TT, I hope you enjoy it (and the seats are ok).

Best wishes
Alex

-- 
Alex
Senior Staff Writer
What Car?


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

bw64402 said:


> Just got a reply from What Car regarding issues over leather seats! I guess time will tell....
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


my seat bolsters are creased but no discolouration....yet!! :roll:

karen


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

lol - had to read that twice due to the quote in the wrong place.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Seat teething probs already


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

just edited... whoops!

i am new in town you know!!

karen


----------



## mrmyagi (Aug 1, 2006)

I just spoke to my dealer and aired my concerns about early wear/damage on the leather seat bolsters. I was told that as far as Audi are concerned there is no problem whatsoever, andthat the wear observed on seats is down to "user error".

We need to lift ourselves properly and not drag ourselves out of the seats, and all sports seats are prone to such wear on their bolsters.

Thats the feedback I got..............


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Lazy bl00dy customers with fat arses, is the official Audi view? If Audi never wanted drivers to touch the side bolsters, then what is their purpose?

I think I might take a photo of the seats once a fortnight / month to document "progress".


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Nice - never had a problem with the 3 previous TTs, maybe you get in and out of the MKII in a different way?


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Perhaps through the side window like the Dukes of Hazzard. Audi have that excuse ready for when the major windows dropping issue rears it's ugly head.


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Saw a dealer Demo at the weekend, this was one was supposed to be sold and not have any abuse miles on it, but you could already see the creases on the leather bolsters. 

Its a Problem, question is when Audi will admit it!


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

I wonder whether the whole seat has to be replaced or just the single bolster? It'll probably effect how long Audi prevaricate before admitting fault.

If they catch it early, they might only have to replace the "filling" with something harder.


----------



## vul3ck6 (Sep 26, 2006)

In my experience, I had nappa leather in my previous BMW 730D,
they have the same issue, because nappa leather is soft leather compared to the normal leather which the surface is rough and hard, resist the creases happened on the surface, so there is advantage and disadvantage of fine nappa leather.

Also TT's seat is quite low, when you try to get out, it's impossible not to drag your backside through the side bolster. 
If it's just crease on the side bolster, I think it's probably normal, but if it's the shap of the seat changed, there is definitely seat problem.


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

Audi used cars website,Wayside Audi,Milton Keynes have a 2.0t for sale @ Â£25,995 in condor grey.Photo of interior shows drivers side seat base bolster looking a bit worse for wear.


----------



## RayRush1 (Dec 20, 2004)

Did anyone see the seats in the Mk2 at Gaydon this year  

They were both ready for the tip!!

And that was a showpiece at a TT annual event


----------



## vul3ck6 (Sep 26, 2006)

I just checked the Audi used car search engine, They have so many 3.2Q on the website, that's bit strange!!! I thought they are the more popular than 2.0T :?:

Anyway, I check some New TT pictures, they are all the same, creases on the side bolster.......don't know what to say!!!


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

vul3ck6 said:


> I just checked the Audi used car search engine, They have so many 3.2Q on the website, that's bit strange!!! I thought they are the more popular than 2.0T :?:
> quote]
> 
> Not really. Every one of the launch (test drive) cars were 3.2s. Some 2.0T after come later, but I think they are few and far between.
> ...


----------



## faulky (Dec 5, 2005)

RayRush1 said:


> Did anyone see the seats in the Mk2 at Gaydon this year
> 
> They were both ready for the tip!!
> 
> And that was a showpiece at a TT annual event


Yes but it did have a trillion people sit in it at the Goodwood Festival :lol:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

faulky said:


> RayRush1 said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyone see the seats in the Mk2 at Gaydon this year
> ...


And the Brits are the fattest in Euro...


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Karcsi said:


> And the Brits are the fattest in Euro...


What :?: You mean, we *WIN *at something??

Only until the Yanks join in though. Something like 20% of them are obese - though from what I've seen over there, I think they're using different weighing scales, 'cos more like 50% were fat-arsed.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

TTonyTT said:


> Karcsi said:
> 
> 
> > And the Brits are the fattest in Euro...
> ...


They only managed to weigh 20% of the nation before all the scales broke.


----------



## faulky (Dec 5, 2005)

TTonyTT said:


> Karcsi said:
> 
> 
> > Only until the Yanks join in though. Something like 20% of them are obese - though from what I've seen over there, I think they're using different weighing scales, 'cos more like 50% were fat-arsed.


Thats cos they still work in pounds ,shillings and pence :lol:


----------

